# xorg-chmod, chflags



## feriz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,
i played a little with chmod and chflags on /var/log and now when try to start xorg, get a message. 
	
	



```
"Cannot move old log file ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old")".
```
 Can someone help me what to do now .


----------



## Jaax (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

Can you give me the result of this command :


```
$ ls -lod /var/log
```


----------



## feriz (Sep 22, 2010)

```
ls -lod /var/log
drwxr-x---   3 root   wheel   sappnd 512 Sep 22 21:16 /var/log
```


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 22, 2010)

I dunno how you expect to rotate log files when you can only append to them . . .

That said, a simple `# chflags -R 0 /var/log` should unset everything in there.

I suppose `# chflags -R nosappnd /var/log` would work as well.

This is assuming you're not at a kern.securelevel>0, in which case you'd have to go into single user mode to revert.


----------

